# My new African Pygmy Mice!



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

Just picked these little guys up last night. I have 2 for sure males and a probable female(shes young so im not 100% sure just yet, shes the one in the middle of the pic)


Just wondered how many others had these guys and how they have their home setup? I just have them in a large critter keeper right now but want to set up a 10 or 20 gallon once I can get some setup ideas


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know anything about them, but they sure look cute.


----------



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

They def are cute and really entertaining at night


----------



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

We picked up 4 more today, 2 does and 2 unsexed. So we have 2 males, 2 females, and 3 unsure  Finally got a small colony going!


----------



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

And I think I hear babies already! There was one obviously pregnant female. So pictures will come after babies are out and about! Leaving them alone for now as I dont want to mess with them too much


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice animals! 
I also breed these ones. And here they live:


----------



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice! I thought about getting a exo terra to use for them  What size tank is that? For now, we just have ours in a standard 10 gallon aquarium with 2 hides, a wheel, and 2 food dishes and water bottle


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not good in gallons etc.. i work in centimeters  This one is 50x40x40cm. But they live in a group of 8


----------



## worldweary19 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been looking for a breeder for these guys forever...or even somebody just willing to sell some of their collection. I'm aware they're expensive little guys to get..when all is said and done, so I'm prepared for that. 
But anybody who can help me out please...I really want some of these little guys.


----------

